# Two hook set up?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Instead of a small split shot for added weight, I tied another pin mim about a foot up my line. I caught two fish with the top hook and about 30 with the bottom. Has anyone else done this and is it good or bad? I have alot to learn so please advise.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

You are allowed to put three hooks/jigs per line. Most guys will use a small jig or pinman type lure on the bottom and smaller jigs or ice flys for the top two. I usually do not bait the top fly. Sometimes the unbaited fly will be the ticket for crappies. The larger jig on the bottom will get the rigs down and let you find the bottom. Another _plus to using three hooks _is that you can try different colors, lure types and baits at the same time. 

Since you are trying different methods and thinking about it, you, are on the right track! When fishing for pan fish one thing not to do is to "sit and wait" or "use the same lures, bait or jigging techniques". the only time I sit and wait is for the "witching hour", the 45 minutes before dark and the 15 minutes after dark. You want to be set up and ready for the *Gold Rush*.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Rocky. Early in the year I thought drilling a hole scared the fish, so I would sit and wait with little results if any. Then out of bordum, I would stick and move, but all in the same area. Now I venture out and look at depths and structure as I try and mark fish. And lately, it seems everytime I drill a new hole, no sooner you scoop out the slush and drop a line, within seconds I get hits. If I do not get hits in 3-5 mins. I move.

Still learning.....and its fun!

What kind of jig on the bottom and what do you mean by "ice flys"?


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe,

For the bottom hook use a tear drop, "marmuska" type of jig or a small blade jig shaped like a bluegill fry. This will be the heaviest of the lures. I usually don't use any jig bigger than 1/32nd unless the water is deeper than 20 ft or I am outside in the wind. As for "_What kind of jig on the bottom and what do you mean by "ice flys"?". _Most good bait and tackle stores will have a full display of jigs and flies. The flies could be the 'ant type with bristles for feet or wings' or just a 'wet style fly' with no weight except the hook and shakles. Some of the best panfisherman that I know tie their own ice flies. Most of the food the panfish are eating are plankton based. Since I got my underwater viewing system I have a whole new understanding about the plankton. I was fishing this year in my shanty, with a lantern on, after dark in 15 ft of water and was getting a whole bunch of marks on the flasher at 10' to 12'. I was not getting any bites so I put my camera back down the hole to see what kind of fish were there. While attempting to adjust the inferred lighting level I saw what I thought was debris floating by. I noticed the debris was moving in every direction so I worked to adjust the monitor better. At the most sensitive level I saw the plankton! I could not see it very well but there were little round things darting back and forth and even some bugs with feathery legs that looked like the "sea monkeys" we grew when younger. The lantern light must have drawn the little creatures in. Anyway, the ice flies are supposed to make the fish think they have found the motherlode of plankton! Keep that thought in mind when jiggind the baits.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow....great info Rocky. I'll have to print this one out. Thanks, I'll put this info to use this evening.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

where was this post a month ago LOL

just wanted to thank you fellas for that great info. 

have a good one guys


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The fishing wasn't as good as last weekend, but I did have a small jig on the bottom and an ice fly about 14" up from that. Caught fish on both! And very versital as I switched from maggots for gills and minnows for crappie. Thanks Rocky!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe,

Glad to help, keep trying different methods and your success rates will soar! Pretty soon you will be making "check list" while at work to be certain the _*"game plan is on"*_ when you get out to the water.


----------

